# is it safe to use Polycarbonate Solid Sheets



## maty- (Jun 9, 2007)

hi im wondering if is it safe to use Polycarbonate Solid Sheets for the front instead of glass

thanks mat


----------



## horndog (Apr 21, 2007)

Ye tis ok but can scratch and scuff very easy though!!by the way whats going in the viv??: victory:


----------



## maty- (Jun 9, 2007)

probly leos


----------



## horndog (Apr 21, 2007)

ye will be no probs then,just not to sure how it would do with bigger reps,:grin1:


----------



## maty- (Jun 9, 2007)

cool sounds good


----------

